# Volt von Grafikkarte



## x_Red_Eagle_x (19. November 2003)

Also ich habe dass Problem dass ich die Volt die durch meine Grafikkarte (Elsa Gladiac 311 TV-Out [Geforce 2 MX200]) brauche.
Hab ein neues Motherboard, welches besagt dass Grafikkarten bis 1,5V reingesteckt werden können, da ansonsten ein schaden am Motherboard entstehen kann.

die Frage ist wie kann ich bestimmen wieviel Volt durch die Grafikkarte durch den AGP durchgejagt werden. (Herstellerpage von Elsa ist down!)


----------



## Whizzly (19. November 2003)

Hiho,
die neueren Karten nutzen alle 1.5 Volt, musste aber keine Angst haben, du bekommst keine "alte" Karte in den neuen Slot (ich zumindest keine Voodoo 5500 auf ein Epox Board  ) Da is irgendwo im AGP Slot ein Nippel, der das Einbauen ungeeigneter Karten unmöglich macht (also IMHO, somit keine Garantieansprüche, wenn die GraKa abkackt   )
ps. allerdings denke ich, du hast mit einer GF2 schon verloren, was den Slot angeht... 
schönen tach noch 
whizzly


----------

